# How we calm



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

the wild child, that is Shine..







Just rub her belly.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

that would be an interesting research what type of touches calm and excite vizslas

Bende calm: ear rubs, foot massage. excitement (i.e. before dock diving): back rub at the closest to tail part tail

Miksa calm: chest rub. sitting in my lap, forelegs rapped around my neck and being held like that. Excitement: middle section of back and hips being touched. answer is lots of wiggle.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If its the deeper type of massage rub, she doesn't care where you do it. She immediately stops what she's doing, and will stretch out. A very light touch over the belly, will wind her up
She has this deep groan, when you rub her ears.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Aww that is such an adorable picture. Dear TexasRed, can you give our petlovers tips and advice on how to keep our footloose and fleet of foot Vizslas safe this Halloween season? I would appreciate any and ALL tips from you and other concerned pet parents. My deepest thanks.


I will be praying for safety and Divine Protection for ALL pets, runaways, strays and children, caregivers and responsible adults this Halloween season. God keep and God bless.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you have a lot of trick or treaters coming to your house. Its easier to sit outside, and hand out candy. 

Ranger is going trick or treating with my grandsons. The twins have police, and prisoner costumes. So Ranger is wearing a K9 police shirt.
Ranger is pretty much bomb proof, or he wouldn't be going.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Sounds very, very cute. Lol! 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Breeze would sell both mom and dad for belly rubs. She absolutely loves them, but her sweet spot is the inside of her thigh. When she wants to be petted there, she will lift her leg to give you better access and then she can stay in that position for a long time. We are usually done with petting her way before she is done having us pet her.
I have never heard of another dog who likes to be petted there, but that's her spot.


----------

